# Incorporate a Juice Recipe Section



## FireFly (21/4/15)

Hey there Forum Devs...,

Would it be possible / Feasible to add a proper Juice Recipe Section? With Ratings etc.
Would be far easier to locate by Flavour etc...

Much like :
http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/e-liquid-recipes/creamy-strawberry.html

But our own

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/4/15)

This is a great idea! 

Thank you.


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/4/15)

Nice idea @FireFly ,this poll will go a long way to gauging interest and seeing if it's feasible too.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/4/15)

@FireFly, I think it's a great idea. Especially with so many forum members doing DIY.


----------



## Viper_SA (21/4/15)

I like the idea


----------



## RawRam_cpt (21/4/15)

I like it! Would definitely force me to write my recipes down... Now if you'll excuse me, I need go get back to vaping my cherry-nana-menthol-burning-tyre


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/15)

Man, that DIY section on Planet of the Vapes is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Thanks for the suggestion @FireFly 
Creating a section is easy - but keeping it maintained and "clean" is the hard part 
Will add this idea to the Admin & Mod "Idea list" for consideration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (21/4/15)

Silver said:


> but keeping it maintained and "clean" is the hard part



I hereby Offer my Services to keep it tidy and maintained

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rvdwesth (21/4/15)

Very good Idea


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

FireFly said:


> I hereby Offer my Services to keep it tidy and maintained



Thanks @FireFly - how kind of you to offer 
Will keep that in mind


----------



## Q-Ball (21/4/15)

Awesome idea, I hope this is possible

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (22/4/15)

totally agree with it .


----------



## Melinda (22/4/15)

Really LOVE this idea! Think it will be a great addition to the forum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (22/4/15)

+1

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## FireFly (26/4/15)

bump...


----------

